# fish compatible?



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)

k so i have a small problem my tanks have been up for about a year now and not have had much of a problem but lately i added a few more for the school say oh month or 2 ago. and i have noticed battle scares and large parts taken out of the fish looks like nibbles. i thought at first it was a fungus on the fish but with a closer inspection on some that are swimming theres small chunks and large sections of scales missing on the back section where the fin is. so my tank consist of the following:

6 blood tip tetras added 3 more 
6 Danino zebras added 2 more - 3 deaths total of 5 now
1 bristle nose pleco added reciently due to losing original one to a tank change sigh 
6 pepper corys 
1 dwarf gourami

the 3 schoolers do there usual running around 
the pleco i rarely see however dashes at anything in it's path or comes close to it. I am assuming it a scare tatic or w/e
the dwarf gourami i am a little worried. he/she rarely ventures out of the spots it's occupying but only to eat then retreats back to it's location. and if anything comes within range it gives chase breifly. could he by anychance be doing this?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Doubt its the gourami sounds like puffer fish damage but you don't have one so I'm at a loss.


----------



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah i don't understand it iethere


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Zebra Danios can be a bit feisty, somewhat nippy, especially in small groups. If you want to keep these fish I would double the size of the school. 

Bloodfin Tetras (if this is what you have) are generally pretty peaceful, but may nip longer finned fish. 

Dwarf Gouramis are quite territorial, especially toward other Anabantoids, and some are so aggressive they attack all the other species in the tank. I have heard of more than one that had to be kept in a tank by itself. 

BN plec males can be quite protective of a breeding cave, especially if it has eggs or babies, but generally are quite peaceful if they are not breeding. I think what you are describing (mild amount of chasing near his cave) is about as aggressive as yours will ever get, unless you give him a female. 

Pepper Cories are very playful, but not usually aggressive.

One way to reduce the aggression is to add more plants, driftwood and so on so the fish have different places they can get out of the way of each other. In your other thread I did not see any plants.


----------



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)




----------

